# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: چگونه RTL نمودن TextBox

## a.golzar66

سلام
خواهشن کمک کنید
 در فلش با اکشن 2 چطوری میشه دریک تکست از نوع input فارسی رو درست و به صورت RTL نوشت.ممنون میشم اگر کمکم کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## magnetbox.ir

2 تا راه داره 

1- از فونت های استاندارد استفاده کنی مثل tahoma اما نباید این فونت embed بشه چون به مشکل می خوره

و کاراکتر 'ی' رو با کاراکتر 'ي' جایگزین کنید

2 - یک تکس باکس از نوع داینامیک درست کنید و قابلیت selectable رو براش فعال کنید . بعد یک listener برای 

کیبورد تعریف کنید و بعد از فشار دادن هر کاراکتر اونو با یک کانورتور به فونت دلخواه خود تبدیل کنید و داخل تکس 

باکس قرار بدید

تو اکشن اسکریپت 3 این مشکل کامل رفع شده .

روش اول فقط فونت های استاندارد رو ساپورت میکنه و روش دوم هر فونتی که دوست داشته باشید

www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## a.golzar66

ممنون از کمکتون . برم با اکشن دو گزینه دوم رو تست کنم ببینم چی میشه
گزینه اول که کلا مشکل داره اگر وسط تایپ مکان نما رو با ماوس جابجا کنیم به مشکل میخوره

----------


## a.golzar66

دوست عزیز میشه گزینه دوم رو تو اکشن 2 برام یه مثال بزاری

----------


## magnetbox.ir

سلام به این لینک برو .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?384112-%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AF-%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%AF%D9%86-%D8%AA%DA%A9%D8%B3%D8%AA-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D9%81%D9%84%D8%B4-%D9%85%D9%88%D9%88%DB%8C%28%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%B  3%DB%8C-%D9%86%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B3%DB%8C%29

این یک تبدیل کوچیک هست . مثل فارسی ساز ها عمل کن . انشاااله بعد از اینکه یکم پروژه ها آروم گرفت بخش 

آموزش این موضوع رو فعال می کنم . موفق باشید .

www.magnetbox.ir

----------

